# some competition pics



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Some pics from Belgium and other competitions.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

310kgs deadlift

360kgs squat attempt (red lighted on not waiting for squat command)


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Some old comp and training pics


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Excellent mate what are you current best lifts?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

A few more..


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Why have 5 spotters when the weight is so light Chris???? LMAO!!!

Superb effort mate!! strong as a bull!! mg:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

robdog said:


> Excellent mate what are you current best lifts?


Hey Rob mate

competition: squat 372.5kgs bench press 207.5kgs deadlift 331kgs

training: squat 390kgs bench press 220kgs deadlift 342.5kgs ( I did pull 350kgs back in 2004 but it was hitched).

best competition total 900kgs at 90kgs bodyweight (372.5 + 207.5 + 325)

looking huge in your avatar pic mate, more like Sven Karlsen... Monster!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

ha ha, cheers Chris mate!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

some cracking pics therre chris, when are you competing next? having xmas off?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

big pete said:


> some cracking pics therre chris, when are you competing next? having xmas off?


Competing in the southerns and the Welsh in the new year. Can you mail me your ad mate, I have crap memory (lol).

Going to do some BPO comps next year, the Europeans is in my backyard.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

no probs, il PM you in a min.

where are the euros then?? swansea area? might make it this year then,lol. didnt have the money to go travelling for a comp


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

sounds good hope to see you both competing, we can have a battle in the 125's pete!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, that way its goin il be a 100k lifter by then!!!!

i got some keeping up to do, your getting a bit too good now!!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Its in Body and mind gym in Port Talbot bro, its going to be televised. Chance for you to hit some big numbers!!! Rich is a freak of nature...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

televised i hear you say??? lol

is it gonna be the same time as this years? late June?? cos there is a major strongman comp on the last weekend in June, if they are a few weeks apart then id say i can make it!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Im sure it will be end of June pete, has been for last few years. How about the british pete in april down at bath uni?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Im just glad you haue changed the hair...  

Only kiding sweet...looking great as usual...

how are things going comp wise...anything in the pipeline?? Or you just gonna spend xmas pigging out??


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

that could still be on the cards. got another 4 months of hard work til then though, bound to be something torn/split/pulled before then,lol!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice pics........................and nice lifts also.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

real good .. look awsome and hell of a weight there keep it up


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers guys!!!!

Thanks Nik, how's things?? Im competing next in the Welsh championships down in Port Talbot Civic centre on march 4th or 5th. Should be a really good show, going for a big deadlift.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yea, was chatting in the gym tonite to a few who are lifting in port talbot in march. One in particular is looking forward to getting the top off for a bit of a pose down with you chris!! lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cracking physique Steve mate...

ha ha ha, I hope it isnt Sammy Graham... That dude is ripped!!!


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanx. yep, it is actually! Im his brother. Il be going over with them in march, but i think il just be spectating


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I had a funny feeling you was ha ha ha, nice chatting to you bro. Sam is awesome, tell him not to wear his Cantebury rugby top to the comp (lol)


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Well good luck for march if i dont speak to you before then!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Nikie, take care... Happy new year


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> Thanks Nikie, take care... Happy new year


 Same to you babe.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yea, il tell him that! lol. should be a good weekend. Was a good show last year when the guys came over and lifted here, in n.ireland


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

In a couple of years I'd love to compete in lifting at any level. Strongman would be great to try.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

mant01 said:


> In a couple of years I'd love to compete in lifting at any level. Strongman would be great to try.


Go for it!! Change your avatar at the same time...its scary!!


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

lol, I can't help it thats just the way I look when I train.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes, the Welsh lads loved it over with Sammy. They didnt shut up about the Hummer for weeks and the knight in shining armour at his house (lol)...

Hey mant01, why not compete now? Here is the BPC web page www.britishpowerliftingcongress.com


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Cheers for the link, but looking at the weights those people are pushing I don't think I'm strong enough yet, I wish I was!


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you know if they use lifting straps in the deadlift or not? I normally do.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

lol, yeah he's using the suit of armour as his squat suit! lol


----------

